# oquirrh stansbury



## Jugganuts (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a general rifle tag for this year. I have never harvested a deer and this year hopefully will be my first one. I am wondering if anyone has any tips or advice on where to hunt this unit at. I am familiar with the area i haven't had any real luck with scouting haven't seen much of anything as far as bucks go. Seems to me that all the bucks are hanging out in town.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm confused. You said you were trying to get your first buck on the Manti on a different thread?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> I'm confused. You said you were trying to get your first buck on the Manti on a different thread?


That was last year.;-)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ha! I just saw the 2 posts from the OP asking for help around the same dates and didn't look at the years.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Go post this on monster muleys and ask JRay permission to hunt his mountain range first. Once you get permission them we can help you get started.😉


----------



## Two point (Sep 26, 2016)

If you have a wheeler, I would start in the Stansbury mountains. If you are on foot, then the oquirrhs. On opening morning go wherever you see a lot of trucks going, then get out and hike a few miles away from the road. That should do for anywhere in the unit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck, I'm impressed that you spelled the unit correctly.
Most people don't.
You should be able to find a 2 point South of Stockton and Ophir Canyon in the foothills and sage flats.
Also, there are places you can ride atv's on the Oquirrh's too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jugganuts said:


> Seems to me that all the bucks are hanging out in town.


It seems that way to me too. There are some big boys that hang around my house all year. I have seen some monsters this summer, but nothing huge since a week before the muzzleloader hunt. I haven't seen hardly any spikes or 2 points this year, the least amount in about 5 years. I wish the DWR would offer a doe hunt out here.


----------



## Rockroller17 (Oct 19, 2016)

Most of the bucks will be high,with a few cheating on the hayfields. Just stay after it,glass a lot,hunt as many days as you can.With the late season dates this year good things could happen! I've been hunting and exploring this unit over 40 years with a few interventions.Just getting so much inaccessible because of private ground.


----------



## rojo (Sep 8, 2008)

I grew up in Tooele and my grandfather ran sheep all over Settlement and Soldier Canyon. I've been hunting it for 50 years and unless you have permission to access private ground then your options are very limited. Fortunately my family is still a landowner.
You can hunt lower elevations in Settlement without permission and you could very likely find some smaller bucks right above the old rodeo grounds.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I have seen some real nice bucks in North and south willow out by grantsville. Not sure if it's in your boundaries my buddy hunts that unit just about every year and usually always ends up with a good 4 point.


----------



## Jugganuts (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have been doing a bunch of scouting all week and have seen nothing but doe's. Hopefully a buck with pop up for me Saturday morning


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw 9 bucks on that unit last night. 4 of them were sparring with each other, it was fun to watch.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

13 bucks tonight....... Can't wait to get out in the morning.....


----------



## Jugganuts (Oct 8, 2015)

I hiked up a hill today and seen lots of does but no bucks. The area I was in was full of other hunters and the deer got spooked early and headed up into the upper mountains.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Keep at it man it doesn't come as easy as it seems! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Been out any more??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter missed a 2 point last night, so we headed back out again this evening. It was a bad night on the mountain with all the stupid people that don't know what binoculars are and they used their gun scopes to look at us. That pi$$es me off horribly. We came off the mountain early because of the dip$hits.


----------

